# Natural sources of Pink Noise for Mic Testing



## dboe (Sep 26, 2015)

Need to check a measurement mic frequency response and of course a speaker will color the graph.

I have heard an Air Compressor can be used to generate full audio spectrum Pink Noise. True? Other sources of Pink Noise?

Or.. I there a good DIY way of getting an accurate frequency response graph of a mic.

lddude:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve been doing this room measurement stuff since the early ’90s and I’ve never heard of compressed air being used as pink noise. Seems to me it would be severely lacking in the low frequencies.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’ve been doing this room measurement stuff since the early ’90s and I’ve never heard of compressed air being used as pink noise. Seems to me it would be severely lacking in the low frequencies.


In addition, the spectral balance will shift with the pressure and the relief opening.


----------



## dboe (Sep 26, 2015)

Any suggestion on source or other means for a DIYer?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can download a pink noise signal here

https://www.hometheatershack.com/fo...o-audio-equipment-your-system.html#post317700

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can download a pink noise signal here
> 
> https://www.hometheatershack.com/fo...o-audio-equipment-your-system.html#post317700
> 
> ...


I think the OP is looking for a physical, rather than a recorded source. The latter would be "colored" by the transducer used to play it and it would have to be calibrated first before he could use it to calibrate his microphone. Circle of confusion.


----------



## oldmanaudio (Oct 30, 2011)

Tell about your mic?


----------



## oldmanaudio (Oct 30, 2011)

DIY or manufactured ?


----------



## oldmanaudio (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you have any other mic's ?





























?


----------



## oldmanaudio (Oct 30, 2011)

I need at least 5 posts to add a link that may help


----------



## oldmanaudio (Oct 30, 2011)

look at this http://realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm


----------



## latestflavor (Dec 2, 2011)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but i believe that unless you have an anechoic chamber you will be measuring the room, not the mic.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

latestflavor said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but i believe that unless you have an anechoic chamber you will be measuring the room, not the mic.


How about outdoors?


----------



## dboe (Sep 26, 2015)

I have an ecm8000. There are generic calibration files out there, but it's an average.. 

I live on a cliff so I thought outside over the balcony, which is 100 ft up would make a good substitute for an a-chamber if I gated the sample.


----------



## latestflavor (Dec 2, 2011)

Outdoor prob the best option. But we are talking reference mic, the basis of all your treatment. No harm in trying but if anything is off from expectations i dont know what confidence i would have. At night after all the large intl planes and any far off construction is at rest. Just remember these are onmi. 

IIRC doesnt parts express sell the same thing private labeled with a unique calibration file or is my memory off?


----------



## dboe (Sep 26, 2015)

That still leaves a clean source for "natural" pink noise. Even in an a-chamber best transducer is going to color the sound.


----------

